
I Don’t Much Get GO - desigooner
http://java.dzone.com/news/i-don%E2%80%99t-much-get-go
======
mhd
While I don't exactly agree with his general assessment of C# as a language,
I'm more baffled by the fact that he doesn't seem to get that Go is supposed
to be a systems-level programming language, which precludes any virtual
machine. It's not meant to replace C++/Java/C# as a language to build large
enterprise systems/GUIs, but C/C++ as server/OS-level implementation
languages. The sweet spot is a bit different.

~~~
jacquesm
To be fair, he did say 'I don't get go', that just illustrates that he's
right, he doesn't get it.

Go is an improved C, not a modified Java, C++ or C#.

------
frognibble
There are many fundamental errors about Go in the article: the := operator
distinguishes declare and assign from pure assignment, not assignment from
equality as the author states. Pointers in Go do not make the language unsafe.
Pointers in Go do not relegate automatic memory management to a "supposed"
feature. Goroutines are not the same thing as threads. The lack of implicit
"this" in methods does not make methods a low value add feature over static
functions.

There are several more errors in the article. Read it with caution.

------
vital101
Go is not a language to write a massive enterprise level program in. It's
meant to be used at the system level, and it excels at that. He was right, he
really doesn't "get" Go.

------
ngvrnd
Also, he's clearly in the "zero-sum game" camp -- I like the "let a thousand
flowers bloom" notion myself. If there's anything to Go, it will eventually
become widely used. If not, ... it may at least influence the development of
another language. We've pretty much entered the Cambrian Explosion of language
design anyway, and what's wrong with that?

~~~
mhd
I think he'd be okay with multiple languages (he even mentions F#), as long as
they share a common runtime. And as long as that runtime is the CLR.

I hope other .NET developers have a broader view and don't consider the CLR
the _sine qua non_ of programming.

